# Happy Birthday solar_plasma



## kurtak (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey solar

I know you don't log onto GRF as often as you used to - but if you happen to log on & see this I want to

WISH you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY my friend :!: :!: :!: 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy birthday, Björn!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Bjorn


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy birthday, Björn!

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday Bjorn!

Have a great day!


----------



## anachronism (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday mate.


----------



## butcher (Feb 17, 2017)

Have a Great Birthday Bjorn.


----------



## Grelko (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday solar_plasma!! I hope it's a great one.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah just logged on and after reading what had happened meanwhile OMG :lol: sorry ...would like to comment, but it's closed and shall not be opened again here....I just say like I did before, my loyalty belongs to GRF, admin, mods and friends (in that order) and everyone is free to be friend with whoever without me to judge him on that. 

Thank you for thinking of me, it made me really happy!

Thank you for all I learned from you, thank you for everything I was allowed to contribute! This is still the finest and most honorable forum I ever joined.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 2, 2017)

solar_plasma said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, it made me really happy!



Hey Bjorn

Glad to see you do still check in from time to time 8) :!: 

The contributions you have made in the past when you more active have not & will not be forgotten by many of us that so enjoyed in helping to make this forum the GREAT forum that it is

You played a very good size part in that & I for one have not forgotten 8) :!: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 2, 2017)

No big deal, what I contributed  nothing of great practical value, maybe somewhat entertaining from time to time  though I am pretty sure to know absolutely everything refining related about diabetis test strips and gold plated china :lol:


----------

